# Cricuts can be useful!



## jojabri (Feb 3, 2014)

Having a Cricut is useful for a lot of things! I recently discovered it can also be useful for home wine making!

After seeing this post http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f83/bottle-numbering-43446/index2.html I decided to make a few bottle tags. It only took a few minutes and I think they came out rather nicely!

Then I remembered Danger Dave's comment about always bottling Dragon Blood in clear bottles because it's so pretty. So, I decided to make a label with the dragon cut out so you can see through it. This is only a rough draft using what I had on-hand as materials, but it looks so much nicer in person than in the pic.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 3, 2014)

jojabri...the cut out dragon is killer....good job.
and i like the bottle tags...I use them because for my own wine, i dont have to put labels..


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Feb 3, 2014)

What cartridge did you use for the bottle tag?


"Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever." - Aristophanes


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 3, 2014)

another thing about the bottle tags...when you have a shelf storage system as i do...it looks impressive to see all the tags...some one comes over and wants wine, i tell them to go pick one from the rack, and they just swoon over the tags....lol
I tag what it is, when it was bottled, and abv.....


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 3, 2014)

That is just awesoem, Gina! Very creative!


----------



## jojabri (Feb 3, 2014)

I didn't use a cartridge Shelley. I use the Sure Cuts A Lot program. I dunno if they make a cartridge with that particular cut. If you know your model and firmware, I can see if you are compatible with mine, and I could send you the program and files.

James, I don't have much of a rack yet  apartment living stinks! But I now know how to make tags. I suppose I could go as far as making the longer tags to use as cards when giving a bottle as gifts. I mean I can print then cut out. Perhaps I have more exploring to do.


P.S. Thanks for the compliments all!


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 3, 2014)

I was more impressed by the DWV hangers _cum_ wine rack!


----------



## jojabri (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow Paul. Didn't think anyone would notice that. I needed a cheap, quick, space saving rack, and that's where my Lowe's journey lead me.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 3, 2014)

jojabri said:


> Wow Paul. Didn't think anyone would notice that. I needed a cheap, quick, space saving rack, and that's where my Lowe's journey lead me.



I noticed it on another post, with a picture from farther away, but couldn't be sure. Nice work!


----------



## knockabout (Feb 3, 2014)

Ohhh they are so nice I have label envy. Now I have to go google cricut!


----------



## Noontime (Feb 6, 2014)

Fantastic label Gina!


----------

